# Kent Woodburner tile sides



## Lovewoodheat (Nov 11, 2017)

I have a Kent wood burner with the tile sides. I bought it from my uncle who picked it up at a farm auction. Awesome little stove! It came to me without the tiles in the sides and no fire brick inside. My uncle told me I didn't need fire brick inside, but I wonder if I should line it. Haven't noticed any warping, and have been using for years. Please give me some advice! 
        My second question is about the exterior tiles. I originally used two ceramic tiles I had laying around from an old job. Just cut two tiles to fit the side, and it worked fine for years. Recently I noticed one tile was cracked. I stopped burning, and took all the tiles out, replacing with a solid tile cut to size of the side. It is porcelain floor tile, 3/8 of an inch thick. It has already cracked on both sides. What is the recommended tiles to be used, I.e. size and type? I've seen a few pics on here of the stove but can't tell what the tiles are. Thanks a lot.


----------



## sticks (Nov 16, 2017)

The original Kent Tile Fire the late 80's indeed did not have any firebrick. The only place I ever noticed any damage was around the baffle   I think  brick in the firebox  may make that worse by retaining more heat. That's a guess but I would leave them out.  Sorry don't know what tile you should use


----------



## Wodburner (Dec 4, 2017)

I still use my TileFire I bought new in '88. It did not come with firebricks and the tile size is 12 x 12. I have never had to replace the tiles till last weekend when one fell and broke.


----------

